# Paypal query



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

someone has just sent us a gift payment, which says on the email i can transfer to my bank account, or credit card, but when i try to transfer on the website, it only gives me my bank account option (which details they dont have yet)

where on the website can i transfer it to the CC?


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi,

I'm not aware you can tranfer money to a credit card - take the easy option, transfer to your bank account, then you can send it onto your credit card as a normal payment separately if you want.

ps didn't you mean to put this in the money section? doesn't seem a gentlemen's club post somehow! 

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

As above. I'm pretty sure you can't transfer money from paypal to a credit card.


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

You can if its a paypal prepay credit card, I have one.
If it is the prepay card then it needed to be tied to your paypal account when your ordered the card.
You then need to log into the card managment site and click the link to transfer money from your paypal account.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Watch out putting your credit card details on PP.

Got a call from my CC company Friday. Apparently my card has been used to buy stuff in Australia and a few other places.

This card was linked to my PP account. 

This is the second time a card linked to PP has mysteriously been used for purchases.

Card company are doing a fraud investigation and will send me a new card and PIN.

Grrr.


----------

